# Peter Borst * There's More Than One Way to Split a Hive * Rochester NY * 4/22



## Gus979 (Oct 11, 2012)

For those of us who cannot make it to NY- will there be a video recording?


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

I am looking into the possibility.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

In 1 week!


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

in 4 days!


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

Tomorrow night!


----------

